# 1st Tool Set



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

Klein 6in Level. Pricey, but it has rare earth magnets.

Next step is to add a few odds and ends and build this set up. I also want to get my initials engraved on my Klein tools. Just to make I can identify my tools in case of any misunderstandings.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like you're well on your way, Cletis.:thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> Looks like you're well on your way, Cletis.:thumbsup:


:laughing:


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

you need a rip claw hammer


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Tool Set*

That's an awful nice tool set Boss Hogg. That's a bit better than mine. 

You see. We are both logged in now, probably on 2 different IP's. That's practically impossible unless your some sort of computer genius. :whistling2:


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

Cletis said:


> That's an awful nice tool set Boss Hogg. That's a bit better than mine.
> 
> You see. We are both logged in now, probably on 2 different IP's. That's practically impossible unless your some sort of computer genius. :whistling2:


I have the iPhone app for when I'm away. I guess I'm never to far away. What's Up Cletis


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

lights, camera.....:no:


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

I also have this Klein Level with Rare Earth Magnets. Other apprentices were telling me about how the cheap levels are flying off of the conduit. I may add a small no-dog level if necessary.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Nice*

That's a nice level. I like the bag. It looks like one of those Crown Royal bags


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Cletis said:


> That's an awful nice tool set Boss Hogg. That's a bit better than mine.
> 
> You see. We are both logged in now, probably on 2 different IP's. That's practically impossible unless your some sort of computer genius. :whistling2:


Yeah proxy servers are real brain busters :whistling2:


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

Cletis said:


> That's a nice level. I like the bag. It looks like one of those Crown Royal bags


It's a Crown Royal Reserve bag. Just something to keep it from getting beat up in the bag.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Upper*

You must be from uptown. We only drink that maybe once a year like new years eve. Thats some expensive stuff. I like your forged alloy steel crescent wrench. That will last for years and years. And yeah, those proxy's are crazy. One minute you can be in georgia, the next, Amsterdam, the next Singapore. I've only heard stories though..


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

I hate to spoil it for you guys but, I'm not Cletis, Peter D, BBQ, 480, Dennis, etc. I'm not a former or current forum member, I am a Real 1st Year Apprentice and this is my tool set. Laugh at it if you want, I'm only seeking advice and input on what to add or subtract from my tool set.


----------



## Signalservice (Sep 7, 2011)

BOSS HOGG LOU said:


> I hate to spoil it for you guys but, I'm not Cletis, Peter D, BBQ, 480, Dennis, etc. I'm not a former or current forum member, I am a Real 1st Year Apprentice and this is my tool set. Laugh at it if you want, I'm only seeking advice and input on what to add or subtract from my tool set.


Hey Boss, definitely need some needle nose pliers, and some leather gloves always increase my comfort level working live, particulary in the early days. Dont forget your tape.


----------



## Signalservice (Sep 7, 2011)

also, in addition to needlenose and tape, how about a flashlite, and a non contact tester in addition to whatever you are using for a voltmeter/continuity tester:thumbsup:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

BOSS HOGG LOU said:


> I hate to spoil it for you guys but, I'm not Cletis, Peter D, BBQ, 480, Dennis, etc. I'm not a former or current forum member, I am a Real 1st Year Apprentice and this is my tool set. Laugh at it if you want, I'm only seeking advice and input on what to add or subtract from my tool set.


And all of the names you named say otherwise. 12 posts and you already know who's who on the forum??


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

OK, but to prove it to us, you need to take a picture of the tools again, only write CLETIS on your hand and get it in the frame.:whistling2:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

BOSS HOGG LOU said:


> I hate to spoil it for you guys but, I'm not Cletis, Peter D, BBQ, 480, Dennis, etc. I'm not a former or current forum member, I am a Real 1st Year Apprentice and this is my tool set. Laugh at it if you want, I'm only seeking advice and input on what to add or subtract from my tool set.


I believe it lou. What field are you in? Will you be working with MC?


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I believe it lou. What field are you in? Will you be working with MC?


I don't have a clue what kind of work I am going to be doing. I do know it is a shutdown and will be 7 10hr shifts the first week and 7 12hr shifts the second week of the call. I got the basic tools the JATC told me I would need. And I posted them here to get some feedback.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*more tools*

Put these on your list. Look for old grumpy electricians and tell them your new and eager but don't have much money and want to be as good as them some day. They will probably sell you the below items for pennies on the dollar


• 18" Heavy-Duty Multi-pocket Bag
• Heavy-Duty 8-Pocket Leather Pouch
• 2" Leather Tool Belt
• 9" Side-cutting Pliers
• 8" Diagonal Cutting Pliers
• 8" Long Nose Pliers
• 10" Pump Pliers
• Pro Plus Wire Stripper 10-18AWG
• NM Cable Ripper
• Stripping/Crimping Combination Tool
• Cable Cutter
• Utility Knife
• 12" Hacksaw
• Keystone Tip Square Shank 1/4" x 4' Flat Blade Screwdriver
• Keystone Tip Square Shank 5/16" x 6" Flat Blade Screwdriver
• Cabinet Tip Round Shank 3/16" x 6" Flat Blade Screwdriver
• Cabinet Tip Round Shank 1/4" x 6" Flat Blade Screwdriver
• Phillips Tip #1 - 3/16" x 3" Screwdriver
• Phillips Tip #2 - 1/4" x 4" Screwdriver
• Screw-holding Screwdriver 3/16" x 6"
• 3" Scratch Awl, 10" Adjustable Wrench
• 9-Piece Folding Hex-Key Set
• 25' Tape Measure, Torpedo Level
• 18 oz. Elctrician's Hammer
• High Dexterity Gloves(L)
• GT-11 Voltage Tester


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ruler
Cold chisel
Big 10 inch beater screwdriver for going through a drywall to make holes in both sides the same without measuring for tray and conduit.
Kneepads- you only get one set of knees.
Centre punch
Stanley 99e knife
Pencil, sharpie and 4 colour ink pen.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

At the very least I would get some wire strippers. And throw a few regular screwdrivers in the bag for when you lose the tips to that 10-in-1. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

Get a 11 n 1. It's a good tool. But u will lose the tips.


----------



## catfishjack (Sep 4, 2011)

another pair of channys


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

BOSS HOGG LOU said:


> I don't have a clue what kind of work I am going to be doing. I do know it is a shutdown and will be 7 10hr shifts the first week and 7 12hr shifts the second week of the call. I got the basic tools the JATC told me I would need. And I posted them here to get some feedback.


Do you know what field your in yet?
If you work with EMT or in any commercial type environment, I suggest getting a tape measurer with a magnetic end. It's so much more convenient. Especially when your on top of a 12 foot step ladder and drop that one screw you need or a bit out of your 11in1. Zips it right back up to you.


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Do you know what field your in yet?
> If you work with EMT or in any commercial type environment, I suggest getting a tape measurer with a magnetic end. It's so much more convenient. Especially when your on top of a 12 foot step ladder and drop that one screw you need or a bit out of your 11in1. Zips it right back up to you.


Not yet. I did get a few more items for my bag. I added some pencils, sharpies, a flashlight, and pictured below.









Fat Max Tape (old one bends @5ft)









Stanley Screwdrivers that I can abuse.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Cletis said:


> That's a nice level. I like the bag. It looks like one of those Crown Royal bags


Cask 16 bag to be specific. Wonderful blend.....hummmm......Crown...... (Goes to liquor cabinet......YES!!!)


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Signalservice said:


> Hey Boss, definitely need some needle nose pliers, and some leather gloves always increase my comfort level working live, particulary in the early days. Dont forget your tape.



I'm surprised there is no voltage tester requirement for a first year in the JATC. That should be an essential tool from day one.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

BOSS HOGG LOU said:


> Not yet. I did get a few more items for my bag. I added some pencils, sharpies, a flashlight, and pictured below.
> 
> Fat Max Tape (old one bends @5ft)
> 
> Stanley Screwdrivers that I can abuse.


Be careful with those screwdrivers. I guess I can see the use for the flathead but those aren't smart screwdrivers for electricians. If you have an accident with those you'll end up with a hell of a shock.
I know if I didn't have a screwdriver handy, and that was near, I'd use it. And that's a bad idea, you can't get cocky in this line of work.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I didn't even know Klein made a harmonica!

What key is hex key?


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

ralpha494 said:


> I didn't even know Klein made a harmonica!
> 
> What key is hex key?


Joking right?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Joking right?


I second this... You are joking right?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Be careful with those screwdrivers.


Why no hate toward the all metal folding hex key set? 

The demo drivers are perfect for electricians, you can get larger ones too :clap:


All apprentices need to be carrying a tester and testing before they touch anything with any tool, and not touch anything live. And they need to get in the habit of not trusting anyone and testing things themselves.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Put these on your list.* Look for old grumpy electricians *and tell them your new and eager but don't have much money and want to be as good as them some day. They will probably sell you the below items for pennies on the dollar
> 
> 
> • 18" Heavy-Duty Multi-pocket Bag
> ...


...ask BBQ :whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Why no hate toward the all metal folding hex key set?
> 
> The demo drivers are perfect for electricians, you can get larger ones too :clap:
> 
> All apprentices need to be carrying a tester and testing before they touch anything with any tool, and not touch anything live. And they need to get in the habit of not trusting anyone and testing things themselves.


This is true also. That doesn't make metal in the handle a good idea though. There WILL be a day when he's expected to do live work. That's when those need to become garbage or just kept at home.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> This is true also. That doesn't make metal in the handle a good idea though. There WILL be a day when he's expected to do live work.


Assuming he's an employee, that would be an OSHA violation. Furthermore, doing live work requires proper insulated tools. Even a hex key set with a plastic handle would not be safe for doing live work.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I would add some real screwdrivers. 



Also a brace and bit and a couple of star chisels.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Cletis said:


> You must be from uptown. We only drink that maybe once a year like new years eve. Thats some expensive stuff. I like your forged alloy steel crescent wrench. That will last for years and years. And yeah, those proxy's are crazy. One minute you can be in georgia, the next, Amsterdam, the next Singapore. I've only heard stories though..


Or Cincinnatti. :whistling2:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder how Boss Hogg Lou made out with his tool set?


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> I wonder how Boss Hogg Lou made out with his tool set?


The tool set has much evolved. Some stuff has been replaced and more additions have been made. I have a bigger tool bag now and I'm a few months away from finishing 2nd year. I also enrolled in college last summer and have been going full time on the nights I don't have apprenticeship classes. I'll have my degree in May. The short call I took evolved into a full time call and I have been paired with my company's best Journeyman for over a year now. I have learned a lot and I'm going to complete apprenticeship unless I get an offer I can't refuse. I will be going back into the Army, but this time as an officer in the reserves. I'll do OCS this summer and get back to work as soon as I complete that. Also got accepted into a Masters program that starts in the fall. I got married last September and have had a great start to my career. I have been lurking on the forum using the search feature, but haven't posted any since I first joined. I've also watched my class go from 38 apprentices down to 16. And maybe less if more get held back. I guess closed mouths don't get fed. I also joined the IBEW last year. In short, that should catch me up.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BOSS HOGG LOU said:


> The tool set has much evolved. Some stuff has been replaced and more additions have been made. I have a bigger tool bag now and I'm a few months away from finishing 2nd year. I also enrolled in college last summer and have been going full time on the nights I don't have apprenticeship classes. I'll have my degree in May. The short call I took evolved into a full time call and I have been paired with my company's best Journeyman for over a year now. I have learned a lot and I'm going to complete apprenticeship unless I get an offer I can't refuse. I will be going back into the Army, but this time as an officer in the reserves. I'll do OCS this summer and get back to work as soon as I complete that. Also got accepted into a Masters program that starts in the fall. I got married last September and have had a great start to my career. I have been lurking on the forum using the search feature, but haven't posted any since I first joined. I've also watched my class go from 38 apprentices down to 16. And maybe less if more get held back. I guess closed mouths don't get fed. I also joined the IBEW last year. In short, that should catch me up.


Who are you really Boss Hog Lou? :shades:


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

user4818 said:


> I'm surprised there is no voltage tester requirement for a first year in the JATC. That should be an essential tool from day one.


Here in Oz a first year apprentice is not allowed to work on anything that *may* be energised...Its up to the journeyman he works with to ensure everything he works on is not energised....But i would agree its a useful tool for everyone to have in their toolkit...

Frank


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

BOSS HOGG LOU said:


> Klein 6in Level. Pricey, but it has rare earth magnets.


Ouuuu, ahhhhhh.


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

chewy said:


> Who are you really Boss Hog Lou? :shades:


Just an apprentice trying to make it


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

BOSS HOGG LOU said:


> Just an apprentice trying to make it


Glad to hear things are going well for you. 
It was also nice to be under an officer that truly worked before becoming an officer. 
They always had a better head on their shoulders.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Boss Hogg Lou! What you been up to ? I"ve missed your post. Get any new tools yet or do you still have that killer set from last year ?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Frank Mc said:


> Here in Oz a first year apprentice is not allowed to work on anything that *may* be energised...Its up to the journeyman he works with to ensure everything he works on is not energised....But i would agree its a useful tool for everyone to have in their toolkit...
> 
> Frank


Right, and I think the use of voltage testers should be drilled into an apprentices head from day one.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Deep water Horizon said:


> Right, and I think the use of voltage testers should be drilled into an apprentices head from day one.


Absolutely. Back when I was green I think it was my third week on the job the Jman I was working under told me to go into a box, pull the joints apart so he could pull another wire through using an existing wire as a pull string. "Don't worry, it's dead" he said. So I take the wire nut off, grabbed the bundle to pull the wires apart and got a 120v lifter. After that I always checked whatever wires any Jman told me were dead. I'm not about to leave my safety in another persons hands, thats why I believe any and all apprentices or pre apprentices should be required to have a half decent meter before he steps on a job for the first time and be shown how to properly use one.


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Glad to hear things are going well for you.
> It was also nice to be under an officer that truly worked before becoming an officer.
> They always had a better head on their shoulders.


I was enlisted from E-1 to E-5 as a Combat Engineer. So starting off as an apprentice is almost like starting off as a Private again. Haha


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Hey Boss Hogg Lou! What you been up to ? I"ve missed your post. Get any new tools yet or do you still have that killer set from last year ?


I still have everything except for the tape measure and the 11-1. I now have a Klein Heavy Duty 10-1 and a Klein Tape Measure that I found in a ceiling. I found a pair of Ideal linesman pliers that I use for beaters. I keep 2 pairs of Channellocks (420's and 440's), 2 klein control screwdrivers, greenlee nut drivers, and a few Klein screwdrivers. Different tool bag also, I have a Husky that is an open top and has slots for the different tools. The biggest part is not letting anyone borrow the tools without coming off as an a**hole.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

BOSS HOGG LOU said:


> I still have everything except for the tape measure and the 11-1. I now have a Klein Heavy Duty 10-1 and a Klein Tape Measure that I found in a ceiling. I found a pair of Ideal linesman pliers that I use for beaters. I keep 2 pairs of Channellocks (420's and 440's), 2 klein control screwdrivers, greenlee nut drivers, and a few Klein screwdrivers. Different tool bag also, I have a Husky that is an open top and has slots for the different tools. The biggest part is not letting anyone borrow the tools without coming off as an a**hole.


any one who wanted to borrow any of my tools had to surrender their keys to their vehicle, works like a charm:thumbup:


----------



## Bindi (Aug 13, 2012)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Right, and I think the use of voltage testers should be drilled into an apprentices head from day one.


It is, but the requirements are that a tradesman perform the initial test to confirm isolation before an apprentice repeats the test to learn to do it properly. Remember, we have have 230/415v so any mistakes are of a higher fault level.


----------

